# No metadata/flags/stars in LrM grid view



## jmj2001 (Aug 19, 2017)

In previous versions of Lightroom Mobile it was possible to overlay flags and/or stars and/or metadata on the photo thumbnails in grid view.  This was changed by a two-finger tap and was very useful.
Now nothing is displayed, two-finger tap does not work and there is no way to do this in the menu. 
I'm using the Android version and have seen this on both my phone and tablet.
Does everyone else have this problem?   Is it a recognised bug?


----------



## dave_bass5 (Aug 23, 2017)

Cant help with Android but its still there on IOS.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, this functionality disappeared with the last major Android update. I suspect it's not a "bug" but a deliberate design choice.


----------



## Donald Feltham (Sep 6, 2017)

In the metadata, I am not seeing the Capture date in the Metadata of the Sync/imported photos, just the date it was synced. Am I doing something wrong or does it just not include this (Why not?)


----------



## prbimages (Sep 7, 2017)

On Android? Are you sure? Mine shows the capture date, not the sync date.


----------



## Donald Feltham (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes I am using the Latest Version of LR Mobile for Androi. When I sync and import into LR Desktop, the Metadata only shows the Sync Date, it the actual capture date for any image that I may have edited or downloaded from another source. It does show for untouched photos I took. I would hope that it would at least show the date digitized or createdin the case of downloaded/edited stuff


----------

